# Tub pond 150 gallon



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I put together a few photos of the 150 gallon Rubbermaid Agricutural tub I bought to use as a winter pond while I complete my insulated box pond.

Mike's 150 Gallon Tub


----------

